# Has anyone bought any of the 2016 ELP reissue CDs?



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi,

I own nearly all of the Emerson, Lake & Palmer's CDs. But their CDs were reissued in 2016. I am only interested in the remastering of the original CDs, not the remixes or alternate takes on the 2nd CD given in these reissues. 

My question is, are the remastered tracks that much better than the original CD to shell out the money to replace CDs I already own? I don't mind spending the money if the remastering is truly special, but would prefer not to spend the money if there isn't a considerable improvement on the sound quality.

Thanks for any input, positive or negative.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I bought all of them except Tarkus, just because I felt like buying them. I don't hear much difference. The only album on CD that never sounded that great is BSS. And the new one sounds very low in volume for some unknown reason. I can't even hear the intro to Toccata if I play it in my car.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Starthrower, 

Thanks for the review. That is exactly what I needed. I don't need to spend extra money on something I have if it isn't much better. I can now look elsewhere to buy some music.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2017)

I bought "Welcome Back My Friends"--sounds a bit crisper and fuller than the original CD.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The only reason to re-buy these are for the bonus discs. I'd say BSS, and Pictures are worth it for the extra material. And there's some great stuff on the s/t edition, but just a taste. I wish there was more.


----------

